# [Wahl Dezember 2008] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## Gast3737 (1. Dezember 2008)

habe vor all monatlich ein Politikbarometer zu erstellen.

Hier ist die 2. Auflage


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Dezember 2008)

so liebe Mit-User bitte an die Urne!


----------



## Fabi-O (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich wär dafür, sonstige Partei von der Enthaltung zu trennen... es gibt ja wohl nen Unterschied zwischen Splitterpartei und gar nicht wählen.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Dezember 2008)

ist zwar richtig nun ist es zu spät...die Sonstigen unter 3 % Parteien kann man sich auch, meiner Meinung nach, schenken...


----------



## potzblitz (2. Dezember 2008)

Momentan kann man sowie so keine der großen Partein Wählen, da Sie kein vernünftiges Programm haben, was denn normal Bürger anspricht !!!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Dezember 2008)

ansichtssache aber die meisten sehen das ja ähnlich wenn nicht gar genau so.
ich habe mich einfah mal damitbefasst(1 1/2 jahre) und mir dann das am ehesten zu mir passende genommen.
klar macht sich da nicht jeder so eine mühe, aber einer muss das ja machen

mfg


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. Dezember 2008)

[grün] wie immer


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Dezember 2008)

as usual [X]FDP

MFG


----------



## Uziflator (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich wähle die Ex Hippies.(Die Grünen!!!)


----------



## DOTL (4. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ist zwar richtig nun ist es zu spät...die Sonstigen unter 3 % Parteien kann man sich auch, meiner Meinung nach, schenken...


 
Mach bitte beim nächsten Mal eine Trennung zwischen sonstigen Parteien und einer Enthaltung. Zwar fallen die kleinen Parteien insgesamt nicht wirklich in die Bewertung, da alle die 5% Hürde nicht schaffen. Dennoch aber lassen sich die Unterschiede zwischen Nichtwähler und sonstigen Wählern besser erkennen.

Ansonsten, sollten hier auch Jugendliche unter 18Jahren abstimmen wollen, so sind diese natürlich auch gerne eingeladen an der Umfrage teilzunehmen.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Dezember 2008)

komisch beim letzten mal hat sich keiner über diesen Umstand beschwert..


----------



## Fabi-O (6. Dezember 2008)

Hrm, doch, ich.


----------



## theLamer (7. Dezember 2008)

[X] FDP

haben die meisten stimmen im mom hier 
die Linke: bislang 0  
ich glaube der thread hat was gebracht


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Dezember 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> [X] FDP
> 
> haben die meisten stimmen im mom hier
> die Linke: bislang 0
> ich glaube der thread hat was gebracht



da isser wieder. mein spezieller Freund 

Was hasten wieder angestellt? *edit*: schon gelesen. 

P.S.: Der Grund warum hier so komisch gewählt wird!?  http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/wissen/0,1518,594514,00.html


----------



## schub97 (7. Dezember 2008)

geh net wählen


----------



## theLamer (8. Dezember 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> da isser wieder. mein spezieller Freund
> 
> Was hasten wieder angestellt? *edit*: schon gelesen.
> 
> P.S.: Der Grund warum hier so komisch gewählt wird!?  http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/wissen/0,1518,594514,00.html



Wenn das mal keine Unterstellung ist. Der Bericht ist wohl wahr, aber
- ich wähle FDP, meine Eltern tun es nicht
- ich weiß einiges über Politik, bin im Leistungskurs und auch sonst    interessiert
Demnach würde ich schon behaupten, zu wissen was ich wähle. Ich verteidige ja auch deren Interessen.. Was meinst wieso ich lange Posts in "Die Linke" schreibe? Weil   kommunismus das schlimmste ist, was es gibt... und genau dagegen bin ich... siehe Thread 

PS: Oder war das nicht an mich gerichtet? 

EDIT: WENN IHR DIE LINKE AUFLISTET, WIESO NICHT AUCH DIE NPD? VON DER MITTE SIND BEIDE PARTEIEN GLEICH WEIT ENTFERNT!!! *Duck und weg*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn er "hier gewählt wird" schreibt, meint er wohl das allgemeine Wahlverhalten hier im Forum, sonst hätte er ja jemanden direkt ansprechen können 
Und in Anbetracht des recht niedrigen Durchschnittsalters hier könnte der verlinkte Artikel durchaus die Ursachen für ein nicht ganz so schlaues Wahlverhalten beinhaltet.

P.S.: Ansonsten ist es ziemlich sinnlos, sich mit solche Argumenten gegen einen Text zu wehren, der u.a. "Selbstüberschätzung" thematisiert


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn er "hier gewählt wird" schreibt, meint er wohl das allgemeine Wahlverhalten hier im Forum, sonst hätte er ja jemanden direkt ansprechen können
> Und in Anbetracht des recht niedrigen Durchschnittsalters hier könnte der verlinkte Artikel durchaus die Ursachen für ein *nicht ganz so schlaues Wahlverhalten beinhaltet.*
> 
> P.S.: Ansonsten ist es ziemlich sinnlos, sich mit solche Argumenten gegen einen Text zu wehren, der u.a. "Selbstüberschätzung" thematisiert



@ryuven
denk mal über deine Formulierung nach: schlaues Wahlverhalten ist subjetktiv und wertend! Für mich ist FDP vernünftig und Grün Propaganda...

Insofern solltest du mal über deinen Absolutheitsanspruch nachdenken und uns die *Freiheit* lassen, FDP zu wählen .

Ich denke einfach, dass ihr net zufrieden mit dem ergebnis von links/SPD seit und iwelche artikel raussucht, die sinnfrei in diesem zusammenhang sind...
Würde die CDU 1% mehr Stimmen haben als die SPD und die Wahl gewinnen, wärt ihr die ersten, die von Wahlbetrug reden würden... sry ich möchte nicht pauschalisieren, aber die von dir gewählte Formulierung verbitte ich mir auf ganz verschiedene Weise!

EDIT: Vor allem sollte man auch nicht alles glauben, was im Internet steht.... ansonsten könnte ich dir tausend gründe schicken, nicht grün zu wählen und du würdest alles dementieren... 
Vielleicht interessieren sich PCGHX-User einfach nur für PC und die Umwelt ist egal... Ganz ehrlich: Ich denke so. Klimaschutz ist gut, wenn die Wirtschaft nicht beeinträchtigt wird.. wenn ja: Dann eben nicht! Und AKWs finde ich eine vertretbare Lösung

HAPPY VOTING 

ach und spiegel.de ist eher links (SPD) angehaucht... kein wunder, dass die sowas schreiben, wenn die SPD im Umfragetief ist


----------



## klefreak (9. Dezember 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ryuven
> .....
> Vielleicht interessieren sich PCGHX-User einfach nur für PC und die Umwelt ist egal... Ganz ehrlich: Ich denke so. *Klimaschutz ist gut, wenn die Wirtschaft nicht beeinträchtigt wird.. wenn ja: Dann eben nicht!* Und AKWs finde ich eine vertretbare Lösung ....



sorry, aber eine solche Meinung ist in einer globalen Welt sehr sehr egoistisch !!
ein bisschen mehr Weitsicht (Zukunft, kinder,...) sollte man schon haben

mfg Klemens

ps: bin Österreicher und wähle bei uns GRÜN (ich weis, ist nicht das Gleiche wie bei euch), studiere Agrarwissenschaften und denke, dass die "bauernfeindliche Haltung, welche den Grünen von der ÖVP zugeschoben wird langfristig auch Bauernfreundlich ist, auch wenn es kurzfristig wehtun wird (umstrukturierung der Förderungen, Nachhaltigkeit,...)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Dezember 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ryuven
> denk mal über deine Formulierung nach: schlaues Wahlverhalten ist subjetktiv und wertend! Für mich ist FDP vernünftig und Grün Propaganda...
> 
> Insofern solltest du mal über deinen Absolutheitsanspruch nachdenken und uns die *Freiheit* lassen, FDP zu wählen .
> ...



Ach Lamerchen, wie du vielleicht weißt setzt sich die Wählerschaft der Grünen z.B. aus meist sehr jungen Menschen (in deinen Augen Hippies und Müslifresser) zusammen. Warum sollte also, der ach so "parteiiche", Spiegel diese Wählerschaft diskreditieren? 

Ich wollte, wie ryuven bereits schrieb, eine Erklärung für das abweichene Wahlergebnis der "Wähler" hier und einer akktuellen Wahlumfrage liefern. Das 14-16 jährige nicht so "schlau" wählen wie Erwachsene sollte dir auch klar sein.

Und glaube mir der Solar/Wind/Wasserenergiesektor wird noch lange da sein und mächtiger werden als er eh schon ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> @ryuven
> denk mal über deine Formulierung nach: schlaues Wahlverhalten ist subjetktiv und wertend! Für mich ist FDP vernünftig und Grün Propaganda...
> 
> Insofern solltest du mal über deinen Absolutheitsanspruch nachdenken und uns die *Freiheit* lassen, FDP zu wählen .



Ich habe lediglich zugestimmt, dass mangelnde politische Bildung, leichte Beeifnlussbarkeit und mangelnde Einschätzung des eigenen Informationsstandes gerade auch bei Jüngeren zu einem nicht sinnvollen Wahlverhalten führen kann und dass wir hier Jüngere haben.
Ich hab nicht geschrieben, dass ich ein solches Verhalten hier beobachte 
(Mangelnde Lesekompetenz kann das Wahlverhalten bekanntermaßen auch beeinflussen    )



> Ich denke einfach, dass ihr net zufrieden mit dem ergebnis von links/SPD seit und iwelche artikel raussucht, die sinnfrei in diesem zusammenhang sind...
> Würde die CDU 1% mehr Stimmen haben als die SPD und die Wahl gewinnen, wärt ihr die ersten, die von Wahlbetrug reden würden... sry ich möchte nicht pauschalisieren, aber die von dir gewählte Formulierung verbitte ich mir auf ganz verschiedene Weise!



Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken über unser Denken, aber um es dir mal ein bißchen zu erleichtern:
- Das Ergebniss hier ist egal, somit bin ich damit auch nicht (un)zufrieden.
- Nur weil ich größere Teile linken Gedankengutes verteidige und mich für Unvoreingenommenheit gegenüber Parteien einsetze, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich in irgend einer Weise dafür bin, die Linke in ihrer heutigen Form zu wählen.
- Genausowenig find ich persönlich die SPD sonderlich prall, die ist für mich (und das ist jetzt rein subjektiv) nur ein notwendiges übel, um schwarz-gelb zu verhindern (das aber auch nicht mehr so wirklich wirkungsvoll)
- Von "Wahlbetrug" rede ich, wenn im Umfeld einer Wahl Merkwürdigkeiten auftauchen, nicht weil das Ergebniss knapp ausfällt.



> EDIT: Vor allem sollte man auch nicht alles glauben, was im Internet steht....



Nicht alles (insbesondere nicht, wenns der Spiegel bringt ), aber zumindest das, was sehr gut zu den eigenen Beobachtungen passt.



> Vielleicht interessieren sich PCGHX-User einfach nur für PC und die Umwelt ist egal...



Als ich die Meinung das letzte mal hier geäußert habe, hatte ich Angst, dass mir Steine ausm Monitor entgegenfliegen 



> Ganz ehrlich: Ich denke so.



Merkt man  (subjektiv)



> ach und spiegel.de ist eher links (SPD) angehaucht... kein wunder, dass die sowas schreiben, wenn die SPD im Umfragetief ist



Senkung des Wahlalters ist schon seit langem eine Forderung, die z.T. von SPD und Linker aber ganz massiv von den Grünen vertreten wird, auch nicht-rechte Medien dürften Argumente dagegen nicht aus politischer Überzeugung bringen.


----------



## theLamer (9. Dezember 2008)

@ ryuven : ich habe keine lust, das hier jetzt zu diskutieren, habe besseres zu tun...

wenn aber wer im forum schreibt, dass der Artikel von spiegel.de der grund sein könne, wieso so "komisch" gewählt wird und du ihm zustimmst und implizierst (oder suggerierst), dass wir nicht richtig wählen und keine Ahnung von Politik haben, würde ich das nicht als mangelnde Lesekompetenz meinerseits, sondern eher als "komische" (um bei deiner Wortwahl zu bleiben) Rechtfertigung deinerseits ansehen.... das andere brauche ich nicht zu kommentieren.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Januar 2009)

bitte schließen! hier geht es weiter zu neuen Wahl....


----------

